# Pictus catfish after Ick



## Spechtus (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello all!

First, I'd like to thank all forum members for sharing the information. I've been a constant reader for quite some time and always had found answers here which saved lives of my fish.

Now I have a question of my own.

Recently my aquarium had suffered Ick. I treated it with Cure-Ick (carbon was removed, half-dosage) plus Melafix. It's gone now and fish seems to be doing just fine. But I've noticed that my Pictus (he's small for now - <2inches) is acting differently than he used to: stays still in one place, swims around randomly, doesn't eat anything (tried different kinds of food). And also it seems his whiskers are twice as shorter - probably a result from Ick. I'm worried about him, since I also read somewhere that they are unlikely to survive Ick because of loss of appetite.

Is there anything I can do to save him?

Thank you.

p.s. water quality is good - I test it regularily and do often 20-25% changes. 
ph = 7.0
Ammo = 0
Nitrites = 0
Nitrates = 0


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Try raising the temp a few degrees. That speeds up the fish's metabolism, and often increases thier appetite. It will also help prevent another outbreak of ick!


----------



## Spechtus (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you. I have the heater always on now set at 80. So I think that's fine. Or should I increase it even more? Would other fish feel Ok?

I've treated Ick for 3 more days after white spots were gone (as directed on medicine), so I hope there won't be another outbreak....


----------



## Spechtus (Oct 17, 2005)

Well,

It's been some time now since I wrote here. My Pictus seems to be doing fine - he started eating about a week ago and I hope feels good. He is back to his normal behaviour.

What I did is raise the temp to 80-82 and kept treating the aquarium with MelaFix which seems to be doing miracles. All long-finned guys have brand-new fins now and seem very happy.

Thank you for you advice, Fishnut2!


----------

